# Java Runtime -> Version erzwingen



## netlinx (2. Mai 2007)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ein Java-Applet, dessen Quellcode nicht zur Verfügung steht, erfordert eine bestimmte JRE um zu funktionieren (JRE 1.4.x). Neuere JRE funktionieren NICHT. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit (Batchdatei, Konfiguration,...), bei Aufruf der entsprechenden Webseite, die Verwendung dieser Java-Version zu erzwingen, obwohl auf dem Rechner des Benutzers zusätzlich zu der besagten JRE-Version auch die neueste JRE installiert ist?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## thE_29 (2. Mai 2007)

Ist zwar nicht die Antwort auf die Frage, aber warum funktioniert die App unter 1.5 nicht mehr?


----------



## netlinx (2. Mai 2007)

Das Applet startet nicht.
Warum kann ich nicht sagen, da der Quellcode nicht zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## AlArenal (2. Mai 2007)

netlinx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Applet startet nicht.
> Warum kann ich nicht sagen, da der Quellcode nicht zur Verfügung steht.



Du brauchst den Quellcode nicht, um uns wenigstens die Fehlermeldung(en) der Java Konsole zu copy&pasten.


----------



## netlinx (2. Mai 2007)

Der Hersteller des Applets sagt, das die Version 1.4.x zwingend erforderlich ist und neuere Version nicht funktionieren. Daher suche ich eine anwenderfreundliche Möglichkeit, die Verwendung dieser Version zu erzwingen.

Wenn das Applet mit der falschen Version aufgerufen wird, sieht man bis in alle Ewigkeit das Sun-Logo und weiter passiert nichts...

Was muß ich denn tun, um der Javakonsole Fehlermeldungen zu entlocken?


----------



## AlArenal (2. Mai 2007)

Na wenn auf der Java Konsole nüscht steht, bisste gearscht.

Wäre es denn dann nicht sinnig dem Hersteller einer 1.5er kompatible Version zu entlocken? Es dürfte ihm sicher nicht entgangen sein, dass 1.5 schon ein paar Jährchen alt ist und kein Arsch heute mehr ne 1.4er als Default-VM laufen hat (außer Apple-User mit Mac OS X < 10.4  ).


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mai 2007)

netlinx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was muß ich denn tun, um der Javakonsole Fehlermeldungen zu entlocken?


Welchen Browser und welches Betriebssystem benutzt du?


----------



## netlinx (2. Mai 2007)

Da gebe ich Dir recht! Nur wird der Hersteller da sicher nix machen...
Gibt es denn nun eine Möglichkeit, die zu verwendende Version explizit anzugeben?


----------



## netlinx (2. Mai 2007)

Es werden unterschiedliche Betriebssysteme/Browser benutzt.
Vorrangig Windows XP und IE, sowie Linux und Firefox. Die Browser jeweils in der aktuellen Version.


----------



## thE_29 (2. Mai 2007)

Welches du nutzt, damit du uns endlich die Konsole zeigen kannst!

Es geht darum, selbst wenn das Logo immer und ewig kommt, so muss irgendwas in der Konsole stehen und da du anscheinend nicht weißt wovon wir überhaupt reden, brauchen wir DEINEN Browser damit wir dir sagen können wo du nachschaun kannst!


----------



## AlArenal (2. Mai 2007)

netlinx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da gebe ich Dir recht! Nur wird der Hersteller da sicher nix machen...
> Gibt es denn nun eine Möglichkeit, die zu verwendende Version explizit anzugeben?



Dann würde ich dem Hersteller mit Hinweis auf das aktuelle Datum mal höflichst in den Arsch treten. Wenn die Tanke ne neue Zapfsäule kauft, muss die ja auch kompatiblen Sprit und nen kompatiblen Einfüllstutzen für die gängigen Karren haben.

So ein bischen Macht hat man ja schon als Kunde. Sollte der Hersteller nicht gewillt sein sein Produkt zeitgemäßer zu gestalten, muss man sich eben etwas anderes suchen. Ich weiß, sagt sich manchmal leicht...


----------



## netlinx (2. Mai 2007)

Ich nutze Windows XP und IE7.


----------



## thE_29 (2. Mai 2007)

So, beim IE 7 kann man die Sun Konsole schon vorher aktivieren!

Einfach mal auf Extras (wenn nicht gefunden drück mal die ALT Taste dann taucht das Menü auf) und dann auf Sun Java Konsole (soweit ich mich erinnere ist das gleich draußen).

Ansonsten unter Start-> Einstellungen -> Systemsteuerung auf Java gehen und dort beim Karteireiter Erweitert den Pfad "Java Konsole" aufklappen und Konsole einblenden aktivieren!


----------



## netlinx (2. Mai 2007)

Die einzige Meldung ist folgende:

getDefault, waiting, this = com.amx.wdm.net.WebDeviceRegistry@1995d80
NetLinx "Internet Inside" Java Build 1.4.1 Build 2


----------



## thE_29 (2. Mai 2007)

Da steht sonst überhaupt nix in der Konsole?


----------



## netlinx (2. Mai 2007)

Nein.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mai 2007)

Das, was du vorhast geht dann wohl nur mit dem Object-Tag.
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/plugin/developer_guide/using_tags.html


----------



## thE_29 (3. Mai 2007)

Die Frage ist ob Java 1.5 die Objekterfüllungen von 1.4 schon erfüllt werden und somit keine 1.4er JVM installiert wird..


----------

